# canon ftb film door stuck



## pocketshaver (May 11, 2019)

I got one from a friend at work, the film door is stuck closed. IS tere a trick to getting these doors open? other then lifting the rewind knob?


----------



## compur (May 11, 2019)

Sometimes the old foam around the edges of the film chamber gets sticky and you have to apply a little more force than usual to open the door if it's been closed for a long time. Just don't try to pry it up with a tool as you may bend the door and then it may not close properly. Keep upward pressure on the rewind knob as you pull the door with your fingers. If it is really stuck you can try dripping some rubbing alcohol with an eyedropper along the edges of the door (with camera pointed downward) and letting it sit a while to soften up the old foam. (You may have to replace the foam after doing this which isn't difficult)


----------



## pocketshaver (May 11, 2019)

I had to take the bottom off. had to pudh the release from the bottom and it opened perfectly.  a small piece of broken tab fell out so im looking at repairs


----------



## cgw (May 11, 2019)

I've used a hair dryer on occasion to soften up ultra-sticky old foam on film doors. Take it easy and don't use a paint stripper setting. Patience...


----------



## pocketshaver (May 11, 2019)

its a broken tab. oddly ironic yet not so funny,

Guess although its fixable its still a pain. But how often can you get a digital camera actually fixed, in a way that the maker simply doesn't send you a brand new one..


----------

